

Mobs Are Born as Word Grows by Text Message - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/25/us/25mobs.html

======
tokenadult
"Bill Wasik, a senior editor at Harper’s who is credited with introducing the
notion of a flash mob in 2003, said he was surprised by the new focus of some
of the gatherings."

Mr. Wasik may have introduced the term "flash mob" to a new generation of
readers, but readers of science fiction in the 1970s will remember the term
"flash crowd" from the story "Flash Crowd" by Larry Niven.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_mob#Literary_precedents>

